# Homemade Deer sausage recipes



## danreg99 (Sep 1, 2003)

We are going to try and make our own deer ausafe this year. Does anyone have any recipes or tips that would make it taste great?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well when we make ours, we have this older guy help us and he tells us what to do. We don't use cups of stuff or tablespoons of pepper. It is more like throw a handfull of that in and 2 handfulls of that other stuff in, but my grandpa has one I will try to get a hold of it for you.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Email Ken W. He makes GREAT homemade venison sausage, hotdogs and pepperoni sticks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There are 4 listed here....if you are interested,I can also give you hot dog,salammi,and summer sausage recipes.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/venison-recipe.php


----------

